# Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau



## willywinzich (11. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
folgende Frage:
Ich habe vor ein Spaltsiebfilter vor eine 300l Regenwassertonne zu stellen (oben drauf oder so) das dort durchgeströmte Wasser von unten in die Tonne zu leiten. Diese würde ich mit 200l Schaumstoffwürfeln wie sie pro 100l für 30,- Euro bei e... angeboten werden befüllen wollen und dann in den Teich, also von unten nach oben durchströmen lassen.
Das die Reinigung mit den kleinen Schaumstoffdingern aufwendig wird ist mir klar. Evtl. kann ich auch einzelne Schaumstoffmatten auf die passende Größe zurechtschneiden.

Nun die eigentlichen Fragen:
Wird  dieser Filter funktionieren oder ist dies :crazy ?
Reicht ein solcher Filter aus um meinen Teich 16000l mit 10 Koi á ca. 25cm zu filtern?
Als Pumpe soll eine Aquamax 12000 ECO angeschlossen werden.

Danke und Gruß 
Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hallo,
Prinzipiell reicht das schon (mit ausreichend Wasserwechsel/Woche), aber mit den Schaumstoffwürfeln habe ich so meine Zweifel 

Nimm lieber __ Hel-X oder Kaldness, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. 150 Liter sollten genügen.


----------



## willywinzich (11. März 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Das Helixzeug ist je teuer wie Mist :beeten bekomme ich damit auch die Schwebstoffe im Wasser raus? Ich hab 3 LED Lampe von O... Zwecks Beleuchtung Nachts an (damit keiner reinfällt) und das Wasser ist optisch am Tage sauber im "Scheinwerferlicht" sieht es aus als wenn jemand Mehl reingekippt hat - war jedenfalls bei den Oase Biotec´s so.

Achja, was ist an den Schaumstoffwürfeln zu bezweifeln - Fa- Fiap z.B. bietet auch ähnliche Biokammern mit Schaumstofffüllung an?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Dodi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hallo Micha,

das __ Hel-X ist zur biologischen Aufbereitung des Wassers gedacht, nicht, um Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu filtern.

Auch wenn es in der Anschaffung nicht billig ist (was ist schon wirklich billig? - wenn ich an meine teuren Japanmatten denke, die mir hier wohl keiner abkaufen will ), so ist Hel-X wohl - hoffentlich - eine einmalige Anschaffung und außerdem sehr wartungsarm.


----------



## willywinzich (11. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hallo Dodi,
Japanmatten passig zurechtgeschitten erfüllen in meinen Augen den gleichen Zweck wie Helix und lassen sich einfacher reinigen - Kärcher und gut is. Beim Nachbarn gemacht - feine Sache!

Wie bekomme ich denn eine effektive Feinfilterung hin? Bitte keine Trommelfiltervorschläge oder ähnliches... 

Ich hab seit Kind an ein Aquarium, dort ist auch nur relativ grobes Zeug im Filter aber das Wasser ist ohne Schwebstoffe. DAS ist genau DAS was ich mir irgendwie nicht erklären kann. 

Gruß Micha

P.S. schick mal ´nen "letzte Preis" für die Japanmatten per PN


----------



## Olli.P (11. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hi Micha,

dein Teich ist draußen.

Da wird alles reingeweht was der Wind trägt...........


----------



## tattoo_hh (12. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*



willywinzich schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Kind an ein Aquarium, dort ist auch nur relativ grobes Zeug im Filter aber das Wasser ist ohne Schwebstoffe. DAS ist genau DAS was ich mir irgendwie nicht erklären kann.



auch im "groben" setzt sich ja ein filterkuchen ab, und der wirkt ja zusätzlich wie ein mechanischer feinfilter. denk mal an den hamburger mattenfilter die mit der zeit richtig bewachsen sind....


----------



## matzeed7 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Zu erst wäre zu beachten, dass das Filtersieb ausreichend gross ist, da die Aquamax doch recht viel Wasser fördert. Hier würde ich leiber ein Fertiges System nehmen, da spart man sich viel Nerven. Den restlichen Filter würde ich aber auf mehrere Tonnen verteilen, so kann man mal eine Tonne sauber machen und die anderen bleiben dann davon unberührt. Was sicher net schlecht ist für die Biologie


----------



## sister_in_act (14. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hallo Micha

habe mir auch was selber gebaut,-im prinzip wie du es vorhast.
siebfilter in einer regentonne,-allerdings von oben durchströmt-und danach einen IBC mit patronen.
alles läuft jetzt gut 6 monate und außer alle paar tage mal mit einem spachtel über das sieb zu gehen keine weiteren arbeiten.

wasser klar, wasserqualität sehr gut, alle fische gesund und alle bei durchlaufendem filter den strengen winter überlebt.
kosten etwa 400 € inclusiv des zweiten IBC, den ich als absetzkammer  mit zuläufen skimmer und BA in der erde habe.
gruß ulla


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hallo Micha,
ich hab 2 Tonnen a 300l Sifi wie bei Ulla,Filtermatten,grob,mittel,fein.
2te Tonne ca.200l Lavakies habe alles nach einem Jahr das erste mal gereinigtMache den Sifi wie von Ulla beschrieben alle paar Tage mal sauber,und bin damit mehr als zufrieden
Aber!!!Ich habe Goldfische Kois fressen und kacken soviel sie kriegen
und werden viel grösser


----------



## willywinzich (15. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hallo
und danke für Eure Tipps!
Könntet Ihr mir mal bitte paar Bilder Eurer "Regentonnenfilter" reinstellen? Ich möchte demnächst anfangen zu tüddeln. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dennoch brauch ich mal paar Tipps um nix falsch zu machen.

Platz hab ich definitiv nur für eine rechteckige Tonne (ich glaub 310 oder 330l Inhalt), oben soll ein Spaltsieb drauf, als Befüllung hab ich mich denn doch zu Helix durchgerungen - das wird doch beim saubermachen äußerst interessant oder? Wie z.B. habt Ihr es angestellt das die Plastedinger da bleiben wo sie sind und nicht im Teich landen?

Das sind sicher noch nicht die letzten Fragen gewesen...

Danke und Gruß
Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Morgen Micha,

Hier ist schon mal was zum gucken für dich


----------



## baumr (15. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Wenn Du vor den Auslauf ein Sieb hängst kann das __ Hel-X nicht raus.
Die giebt es in allen möglichen Varianten für kleines Geld im Baumarkt aus Edelstahl oder Kunststoff.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Matrixer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter und 300l Regenfass Selbstbau*

Hallo,

habs letztes Jahr auch so ähnlich gebaut.
Erst ein Maischefass als Grobfilter umgebaut und von da aus in die
Regentonne nach unten weitergeleitet.
In die Regentonne habe ich 4 Säcke mit jeweils 50 Liter Filterwürfel
unten eingebracht, darüber 2 x 5cm mittlere Filtermatten und dann oben eine
5cm feine Filtermatte.
Hatte damit das ganze Jahr klares Wasser und Die Wasserwerte waren
auch IO.

 
 
 
 
 


MfG Heiko


----------

